# Making a Stockpot taller?



## aamcle (12/6/14)

I'm still hoping to resurrect Frankenbrew a small BM type build and for all the tedious and usual reasons I want to use my second Burco, sealing the MP with a cam lock.
To use the cam lock method I need a MP with a bottom the obvious candidate is a stockpot but I'm having problems finding one the right shape.

I want one 25 or 26 or 27 cm dia by about 30cm tall I've found none with those proportions. Most are quite a bit shorter which isn't good I need to max the volume.

I've thought of cutting a pot round a inserting a collar with silicone seals and lots and lots of bolts I think it would take the pressure but it would be hideous even by my standards.

If I could expand the mouth of one pot a little I could jam a second in there and get heigh that way, but how would I do that?
Any ideas or alternatives would be very much appreciated. Its a ghetto build so price is important 

Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## poppa joe (12/6/14)

When i had a Panelbeating Shop we had a tool to fit on to an Air tool and you could expand a piece of metal.
It was used so you could weld two pieces of metal together.It put about a half inch wide crimp in the metal.
This would do what you want... Do you know any Panelbeaters...???????????
PJ


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/6/14)

I would not put silicon anyware near it. 

Why not buy 2 pots and join them at the rims with silver solder. Thats what I did with my ghetto kettle. It was ugly but worked well.


----------



## Beertard (12/6/14)

http://www.mavensupplies.com.au/stainless-steel-stock-pot-20l/ 
stockpot 20 litre diameter 25.5cm height 31cm


----------



## NealK (12/6/14)

If you are using a 40l Birko you should check out what xredwood and I have done with ours. We have both used the bigw 19l pot for the mash pipe.
Link: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79602-another-braumeister-inspired-system/page-2#entry1184749


----------



## aamcle (12/6/14)

I should have said I'm in the UK so no big W pots for me and sadly I don't know any panel beaters.

I'd never thought of rim to rim with silver solder that might well be the way for me.

Thanks Gents I knew you would think of something.

Atb. Aamcle


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/6/14)

Well any cheap stainless chinese stock pot. 

Pretty sure there the same all over the world.


----------



## NealK (12/6/14)

This may do the trick
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jumbo-cooking-all-purpose-stockpot-stainless/dp/B00BIYHI1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402575041&sr=8-1&keywords=20l+pot


----------



## lael (12/6/14)

Try one of these: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1315433961.html


----------



## Donske (13/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I would not put silicon anyware near it.
> 
> Why not buy 2 pots and join them at the rims with silver solder. Thats what I did with my ghetto kettle. It was ugly but worked well.



Out of curiousity, you weren't worried about the solder cracking over time?


----------



## aamcle (13/6/14)

Seek, seek and eventually I found!!

Aamcle


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/6/14)

Donske said:


> Out of curiousity, you weren't worried about the solder cracking over time?


Nope. Wasnt a problen.


----------

